# New Plow for JK Jeeps



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Fisher plows now makes a mount for the JK Jeeps so that the HT series plow will fit on the Jeep. This is the same mount that is used on the other Fisher plows, the Minute Mount II. Fisher's sister company Western makes the HTS, that also may be used on the JK's. It is the same mount used on it's plows too.


----------

